

How to let go of your killer thing that didn’t kill - chadfowler
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2013/03/03/how-to-let-go-of-your-killer-thing-that-didnt-kill/

======
RougeFemme
This article talked about letting go of a project in a start-up, but the
lessons learned apply in non-start-ups, as well. Everyone has customers to
consider - even though the customer doesn't always fit the traditional
definition of a customer. No matter how brilliant the project, if customers
don't want it, it doesn't matter. And figuring out - and _implementing_ \-
lessons learned is always a good idea.

